# Hernia repair not so bad



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

So I had a hernia repair done last Tuesday. Open surgery with a tension-free mesh. Rode my bike today (albeit only for an hour or so) with little if any pain or discomfort. Less than before the surgery. I had read horror stories on here and other forums about guys waiting weeks, even months, before being allowed to or feeling like riding. The doctor said I can basically do whatever I feel like doing, I can't really do any damage to what she did. Maybe just don't ride if I've just taken a hydrocodone pill. haha The process is so much better now I'd encourage anyone with the slightest of hernias to get it fixed. It hurts for a few days but a week out and I'm barely feeling it. :thumbsup:


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

I had an inguinal hernia fixed a few years ago. The doctor told me the same thing. Based on the mesh and technique used to fix it, I couldn't really do anything to screw it up. They encouraged me to get on the stationary bike as soon as I felt up to it (probably was 2 days post surgery). After a few weeks I was back to riding normally. Knock on wood...been problem free ever since


----------



## Jatrma (May 8, 2016)

I met with a surgeon today about getting mine repaired and he told me no lifting anything over 15lbs for 6 weeks. We didn't discuss riding, at the time I was more worried about getting back to work than I was getting back on my bike. 

Now I'm bummed thinking about not riding for awhile. I've been wanting to start some small local races and found a 6 race series not far from here. First race is March 23rd and I'm not liking this.


----------



## Clencher (Dec 6, 2014)

I also had inguinal hernia done with tension free mesh on 17th Jan and I am now back to work as of today pain free. Rested first 2 days with some walking around house, then built up to 10km walks after a week. No lifting anything over 7kg for 6 weeks, but he did not have any issues with running or riding - as long as there were no hills and preferably road.
Did a slow 20km on roadbike yesterday and no pain.
6 weeks is a short amount of time to take things easy when you compare it to a relapse and further surgery.
Make sure you eat well leading up to surgery and have laxatives on hand as pain medication can cause constipation. Goodluck and recover well.


----------



## Jatrma (May 8, 2016)

Thanks, I'll find out about what he says about riding on Friday I guess. 
I know 6 weeks is a relatively short time in the grand scheme of things but my job requires me to lift more than that. We technically don't have any light duty work available for me. Hopefully we can work something out, no way I can survive being off work for 6 weeks.


----------



## Jatrma (May 8, 2016)

My surgery was 2 weeks ago today, first couple of days I was pretty sore but bearable. I really haven't ridden except for a couple of short rides in front of the house. 
At follow up today Doc said I was good to go just avoid the mountain part of mountain biking for a while. I'll probably get a road ride in tomorrow and maybe make it out to our local trails next weekend.


----------

